# Newt o Georgia duck Hunting



## Nevittjt (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new to the Savannah Area and am new to duck hunting, but really want to get out and do some duck hunting this season.  Any suggestions as to where to start scouting, or even a local hunting shop around Savannah that could point me in the right direction?  I've heard around statesboro?  Any Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 22, 2013)

I suggest you pick up a GA regulations book find a couple of wmas and do some leg work.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 22, 2013)

*My first question*

is if you are going to hunt ducks in the Savannah area. Do you have a boat with a blind. With out that you will be very limited on duck hunting with out a boat.  Plenty of rivers, creeks in the Savannah area to hunt. Get you a map/GPS/ and start looking. The Savannah national wildlife refuge has duck hunting in some areas. Do not try to wade in the salt marsh. The mud is like quick sand and will suck you under. It is called puff mud. If you do not know anthing about tides and how they will affect your hunting you will have to learn. Tides run about 8 feet 2 times a day. Just because its high tide at the bar does not mean it will be high tide where you are. Be careful you can get stuck. I recommend that you you sign up with sea tow. They will tow you where ever you are even if you are in another persons boat. Good luck


----------



## quacktastic (Aug 22, 2013)

Hunting around here sucks. That's my pro tip.

You can kill a few birds if you scout.  That being said, it's way to hard to kill birds for anyone to be giving you tips on where you can kill a bird.  Good luck...

There is a DU chapter in savannah.  The banquet is in December every year.


----------



## Nevittjt (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help-- I do not have a boat down in GA.  Savannah wildlife area will be my starting point.  Are there any marshes that are okay to wade in?


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 22, 2013)

Nevittjt said:


> Thanks for the help-- I do not have a boat down in GA.  Savannah wildlife area will be my starting point.  Are there any marshes that are okay to wade in?



Do you know what pluff mud is?


----------



## Nevittjt (Aug 22, 2013)

From my understanding almost like quick sand.  I don't know too much about the Georgia/Carolina salt marshes.. I'm from ohio.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 22, 2013)

Will you let us know when it is on in Ohio?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 22, 2013)

its always "on" in ohio dumb dumb.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 22, 2013)

Nevittjt said:


> I'm from ohio.




You will do fine.


----------



## across the river (Aug 22, 2013)

Nevittjt said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the Savannah Area and am new to duck hunting, but really want to get out and do some duck hunting this season.  Any suggestions as to where to start scouting, or even a local hunting shop around Savannah that could point me in the right direction?  I've heard around statesboro?  Any Help would be greatly appreciated.



You should have picked up duck hunting while you were still in Ohio where you were still in an area or a short drive from areas with some decent hunting.  Waiting until you move to Georgia to pick it up duck hunting would be like moving from Florida to New York and then deciding you wanted to hunt alligators.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2013)

Do not forget hog hunting. We got plenty in Savannah 2 and 4 LEGGED KIND


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 25, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Do not forget hog hunting. We got plenty in Savannah 2 and 4 LEGGED KIND



Dang killer, now your into 2 legged "hogs"?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2013)

Man I thought we tight.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 25, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Do not forget hog hunting. We got plenty in Savannah 2 and 4 LEGGED KIND



The two legged kind are taking over GA!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> The two legged kind are taking over GA!!!!!



So true HoneyBoBo


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> The two legged kind are taking over GA!!!!!





rdnckrbby said:


> Dang killer, now your into 2 legged "hogs"?



B careful I know what u Like


----------

